
Apple Plans to Buy $75B More of Its Own Stock - arunbahl
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/30/technology/apple-stock-buyback-quarterly-results.html
======
msie
Such a mind-boggling figure. Maybe spend some of that cash on better laptop
keyboards, eh?

~~~
Joyfield
Nah. Think different.

